# **sprung guessed it!!** Shop bowl...guess the wood, get a free blank



## TimR (Aug 2, 2019)

I had this little bowl that I probably started while out doing demos 4-5 yrs ago , and never completed. Still had tenon, inside bottom still had more to go, no sanding. It’s been on my workbench as just another place to toss stuff, nuts, bolts, bottlecaps! I decided to finish it. Had a little warpage but no cracks. 
Finish is walnut oil, one coat. About 5-1/2” diam.
I know what it is, it came from a tree next to someone’s house, in the Carolinas, and it was about 2 foot in diameter. It was a bear to cut...but maybe I just had a dull blade.

So, one guess per person, get it right and I’ll send you a blank. 
Get it wrong...I have another similar sized blank, some pen blanks, and a call blank or two that will be available after the correct guess is made.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 2, 2019)

Acacia?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 2, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Acacia?


Nope


----------



## kweinert (Aug 2, 2019)

Locust?


----------



## TimR (Aug 2, 2019)

kweinert said:


> Locust?


Nope


----------



## Tony (Aug 2, 2019)

Walnut


----------



## TimR (Aug 2, 2019)

Tony said:


> Walnut


Nope


----------



## jasonb (Aug 2, 2019)

Monkey Pod


----------



## The100road (Aug 2, 2019)

Hickory?


----------



## TimR (Aug 2, 2019)

jasonb said:


> Monkey Pod


Nope


----------



## TimR (Aug 2, 2019)

The100road said:


> Hickory?


Nope


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 2, 2019)

Mahogany.


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 2, 2019)

Kentucky Coffee Wood


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 2, 2019)

Russian olive


----------



## TimR (Aug 2, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Mahogany.


Nope


----------



## TimR (Aug 2, 2019)

Johnturner said:


> Kentucky Coffee Wood


Nope


----------



## TimR (Aug 2, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Russian olive


Nope


----------



## Steve in VA (Aug 2, 2019)

Sweetgum

Nice bowl Tim!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 2, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> Sweetgum
> 
> Nice bowl Tim!


Thx Steve...but nope, not sweetgum


----------



## Herb G. (Aug 2, 2019)

Oak.


----------



## Sprung (Aug 2, 2019)

Mimosa


----------



## jasonb (Aug 2, 2019)

Sprung said:


> Mimosa


Mmm mimosas.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Aug 2, 2019)

Herb G. said:


> Oak.


Nope


----------



## TimR (Aug 2, 2019)

Sprung said:


> Mimosa


Give that man a cheroot! Mimosa it is.
I figured most folks familiar with the tree, also considered a trash tree, wouldn’t get that big. 
Well done Matt, PM me your address.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 2, 2019)

TimR said:


> Give that man a cheroot! Mimosa it is.
> I figured most folks familiar with the tree, also considered a trash tree, wouldn’t get that big.
> Well done Matt, PM me your address.


Matt...the resin question I have is to fill a void in a crotch section of this wood!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 2, 2019)

Matt.. @Sprung 
Here’s your blank, about 6” square 
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 2, 2019)

Woo! Thanks, Tim!

My first guesses were Acacia and Monkeypod, but they were already guessed and were incorrect, lol.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 2, 2019)

Mimosa? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 10, 2019)

This nice piece of Mimosa, along with a few other packing peanuts, arrived today. (Or at least were rescued from the post office today.)

Thank you much, @TimR !

Reactions: Like 2


----------

